# Discus in my 29 planted



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a 29gal planted tank and I wanna add a couple discus to the mix, all of my plants are low lighted I have 1.1 wpg running right now with about 10 plants putting discus in there is it a good idea?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Should be ok. But no more than two maximum!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

IMHO it's definitely not a good idea...

Discus are supposed to live in groups (at least 5) and not as couples.

Even for two discus, your tank would be way too small.


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> IMHO it's definitely not a good idea...
> 
> Discus are supposed to live in groups (at least 5) and not as couples.
> 
> Even for two discus, your tank would be way too small.


Way, way, way too small you meant....


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sure you could get away with it, but why? Set up something nice that is appropriate for the tank you have. Save your pennies and get a bigger tank that is perfect for discus. Just my $0.05.


----------



## Octopus8 (Mar 15, 2006)

Go ahead and keep your discus in the 29G. I raised four 2" discus in a 29G planted tank and added others later on. Now they're in a 75G and 6". If you talk to breeders, they'll probably tell you that you can keep even more, like 6 young discus, in a 29G. Max's Discus in Washington state told me I could keep more than 15 in a 55G! Of course I didn't. 

You'll have to get a bigger tank within a year, though. Ten gallons per adult, not per juvenile. The 29G will give you a chance to find out whether you really like them and want to pursue discus specifically. Don't waste a ton of money up front. A lot of people don't like discus. They get sick from time to time, they need a lot of water changes and they're expensive!

Make it easy to keep clean; water changes every other day. If you're trying to win an aquascaping contest, discus in small tanks don't do very well.

Everyone breeds discus in a 29G gallon barebottom. I have. Maybe buy a breeding pair from Aquabid. Adults are healthier, and a bred pair prefers to be left alone. And I don't think they'd disapprove of the plants, especially broad-leafed ones on which they can lay eggs. With 1.1 WPG don't kill the discus by adding CO2; you don't need it.

Hope this helps,


----------



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

Octopus8 said:


> Go ahead and keep your discus in the 29G. I raised four 2" discus in a 29G planted tank and added others later on. Now they're in a 75G and 6". If you talk to breeders, they'll probably tell you that you can keep even more, like 6 young discus, in a 29G. Max's Discus in Washington state told me I could keep more than 15 in a 55G! Of course I didn't.
> 
> You'll have to get a bigger tank within a year, though. Ten gallons per adult, not per juvenile. The 29G will give you a chance to find out whether you really like them and want to pursue discus specifically. Don't waste a ton of money up front. A lot of people don't like discus. They get sick from time to time, they need a lot of water changes and they're expensive!
> 
> ...


I agree fully! As a temporary setup, you can have two or three discus (or more). As the discus get bigger (and they will), you will be buying more equipment that will handle a much larger water volume than your 29.


----------

